# Buying new computer - internet connection



## Daddy (20 Dec 2010)

Hi,

Buying a laptop as a present for my brother.

His landline is Eircom.

Just using it for internet browsing.

No broadband in the area.

Is the Vodafone wireless connection the best option to begin with and how much is that per month as I heard it's 20 euro rental per month or is there a cheaper option ?

Thanks.


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Dec 2010)

I use the Vodafone mobile connection and I find it very good, even though I'm in a little village in Wexford.  It's €19.99 per month.  You say your brother has a landline - if he also has a mobile phone, then he can get rid of the landline and the monthly charge for line rental.  By using a combination of the mobile phone and the mobile broadband, then he can communicate with the world as though he has a fixed landline.  It's hard for a lot of us to do, but I think we should get rid of the fixed charges for things like landlines (also SKY or Cable TV - use FreeSat).


----------



## Daddy (21 Dec 2010)

Thanks very much for your reply.


----------

